
Kinase: A Framework for Building Web Scrapers in Chrome - botros
https://blog.b12.io/introducing-kinase-b12s-web-content-labeling-framework-2f18b30b7bbe
======
marcua
Hi all! B12 co-founder here. We'd love to answer any questions you have, or
help you get started in using Kinase!

~~~
africajam
Wow, this really rocks. Funny to see this right now as I've been experimenting
with web scraping for the real estate sector - a project that I've made
available open source here:

[https://github.com/RealEstateWebTools/property_web_scraper](https://github.com/RealEstateWebTools/property_web_scraper)

One of the things I really would like to do would be to make a chrome
extension to help people export data as they search for properties. Will look
into this product as soon as I get the chance and provide some feedback.

------
usman-m
Curious how you guys use contexts?

~~~
marcua
Good question! When a designer is extracting content from a customer's old
website, they save all of the structured information about that customer in a
single context, keyed by the customer's ID.

